

Live blogging: Max Levchin of Slide opens the Web 2.0 Expo keynotes - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/23/live-blogging-max-levchin-of-slide-opens-the-web-20-expo-keynotes/

======
aupajo
"The future of social apps are split between brand advertising and direct-to-
consumer sales [...] people make billions of dollars selling virtual goods,
like eyes or hair for characters in online games or social networks."

More advertising for inane smiley faces. Just what the internet needs.

